
Ask HN: Do You Use Webflow? - Dwolb
Does your company&#x2F;project&#x2F;personal site use Webflow for its main marketing site?<p>Any risks&#x2F;pitfalls in transitioning over?
======
gervwyk
I’ve just finished updating a site, like tonight, which I previously created
in Gatsby to webflow and would never go back (for now at least). Look, webflow
not free, and sometimes free makes sense. But if you have to get non-technical
people to put together content for a site go with webflow. If you need to get
seo right with minimal effort, go for webflow. The cms is great and flexible.

If you like super fancy js css stuff Gatsby rocks. However that is n rabbit
hole from which you will not return. So ask yourself, should I be doing other
things with my time than coding this website, if the answer is yes - you
should probably use webflow and not spend two hours to center that div. I’m
sure there is other cases where webflow is not the tool, if you selling stuff
go with Shopify. Also I spent hours to get the Gatsby site on Netlify above 90
on google page speed test, with webflow it was 98 on the first go...

So from someone who would rather spend all his time solving complicated web
app problems than shifting a flavour of our company page - go for webflow. And
if it’s something you can solve with a reasonable webflow temple also do it.

